# Ever see this guys reviews of gear and guns?



## weimedog (Jan 3, 2012)

nutnfancy's Channel - YouTube


----------



## DANOAM (Jan 4, 2012)

He get's extremely long winded in his reviews, but if you have the time, his are some of the best and most detailed reviews on the net. I've based many purchases off of his reviews and have not been disappointed.


----------



## fffrosty72 (Jan 4, 2012)

I've watched a few of them. Pretty cool.


----------



## Huskytree (Jan 28, 2012)

*Nothing I would take to heart*

He is a kiss_ss first off. He really doesn't say anything of importance. I wouldn't base buying choices off of his interviews. I personally like the writings of John Barsness.


----------

